# Poly "cello" bags for wrapping soap...Help!



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Alright I bought 4 x 6 inch bags months ago for my bars. They fit just fine. Well today I was starting to wrap my whosale order of 3" round that is 1 inch thick (4oz)

:crazy

I am in a panic! The 3" rounds will not fit in my bags!!! This is the first time for me to sale 3" rounds bars and I knew my pringles molded soap would fit the bags....well not the 3" pvc pipe molded soap!

I am delivering this soap on Thursday morning, so it is to later to order form Aroma Haven. That is rural living for ya!

What size cello bag will fit 3 inch round by 1 inch thick soap? 
Aroma Haven has 4.75 x 6.75 bags but I am not sure it that will fit. 

I am going to go to Hobby Lobby; a 1.5 hour drive from me, tonight and see what they have. I only need 50 bag to get me by. Then I can order a larger bag.

Any suggestions on what size bag? Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to know too. The ones I made for a special order at Christmas I wrapped with coffee filters held closed with a round label.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

There are some bags that WalMart used to carry in their jewelry craft section, they measure 4-1/8 x 6-1/8. I have not had trouble getting my 4 oz. rounds into those bags. There is not a lot of wiggle room but I tend to cut mine larger than 1 inch to cover shrinkage.

When I couldn't get the jewelry bags anymore, I found cello by the roll in their basket area. If you cut like for the tulle packaging, a square or round and gather in your fingers to the top and close it with ribbon, or metalic tie wrap, you might get by. Some of the clear cello for baskets can be cut 8 x 6 ish and sealed on two sides with a food saver type sealer.

Hope you find something that works for you!
Linda


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I went to Hobby Lobby and found bags that are 4 x 9 gusseted. This will work great for now. 

Kathy, these bags are in the cake supplies and are called treat bags. 50 bags for $1.99. Hobby Lobby has many different size cello bags (treat bags).
Linda, Thanks for the suggestion on the roles of cello. 

I already have my hole puncher to make vent holes in the bags, so I am good to go! 
Thanks for reading my panic-ie thread. Everything is much calmer now.
Amanda Lee


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

as a side note, some places that sell nuts and bolts, etc have those little plastic bags, might get a person by til they find better.


----------

